# 10+ inches of snow for CT tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF?



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish! Sorry I was bored being that it's now 50 degrees out......:realmad:


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

LMAO... I was going ask where that forecast came from..lol


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I plowed my driveway this morning with less than a quarter inch of snow on it. You think you're bored?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Playboy;355171 said:


> I wish! Sorry I was bored being that it's now 50 degrees out......:realmad:


Thats just wrong for the CT guys LMAO

RCGM
Brad


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Playboy;355171 said:


> I wish! Sorry I was bored being that it's now 50 degrees out......:realmad:


Wish to trade. Been way below zero here for the past 2 weeks and for the next wek coming. I am sick of the 10-30 below every morning. Today was the first day in over a week that it even got above zero. Wind chills have been killing us also. Been too cold to snow. So try to enjoy the warm temps if you can.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

ECS question here.I know I am not the smartest guy in town but don't think I am the dumbest.Are u serious to cold to snow.Explain please.



RCGM
Brad


----------

